# Good bag Seeds vs Bought Seeds



## Celticman (Jan 27, 2007)

This may sound like a stupid question but I had to ask. 
How much of a gain do you get by buying seeds vs. just getting some seeds from some kick-ass commercial weed you may have? 
FYI,
I am assuming that you will get a MUCH better quality (i.e. more potent) plant by purchasing some quality seeds so I did. I actually purchased 5 kinds (Northern Lights, Papaya, White Rhino, AK-48, and Bubblecius from Nirvana) but I don't know when, or which I will plant. I started to get just one strain, but I couldn't decide which. Hell, I had a hard time whittling down to 5.

So anyway,
I am hoping the differance is grand and not just a little difference.

I have already learned ALOT from this site.

Celticman


----------



## AllMeatNoPotato (Jan 27, 2007)

when you buy seeds from a bank, you are getting just that, a company that makes seeds. when you get them from a bag they are a left over from the pot in there and not intended to be there (plus they are probably hermies also). if you are having a herd time deciding on what to grow, try one of each or two for that matter. NL and Rhino is going to really mess you up. have not tried the others. gl on your grow and keep us informed.


----------



## Garden Knowm (Jan 27, 2007)

Celtic..

The best plant I ever saw was grown from a bag seed... It was actually salvaged from some vaprized waste...

cheers


----------



## tleaf jr. (Aug 17, 2007)

i would plant 2of each


----------



## smokefast89 (Jan 17, 2008)

AllMeatNoPotato said:


> when you buy seeds from a bank, you are getting just that, a company that makes seeds. when you get them from a bag they are a left over from the pot in there and not intended to be there (plus they are probably hermies also). if you are having a herd time deciding on what to grow, try one of each or two for that matter. NL and Rhino is going to really mess you up. have not tried the others. gl on your grow and keep us informed.


in your opinion what have been the most potent u have experienced ?


----------



## Sublime757 (Jan 17, 2008)

When you buy seeds from a seed bank, you're paying for the genetics. The mother and father plants were selected from huge batches and grown to be resistant to mold and etc.


----------



## Gamberro (Feb 8, 2008)

Celticman said:


> This may sound like a stupid question but I had to ask.
> How much of a gain do you get by buying seeds vs. just getting some seeds from some kick-ass commercial weed you may have?
> FYI,
> I am assuming that you will get a MUCH better quality (i.e. more potent) plant by purchasing some quality seeds so I did. I actually purchased 5 kinds (Northern Lights, Papaya, White Rhino, AK-48, and Bubblecius from Nirvana) but I don't know when, or which I will plant. I started to get just one strain, but I couldn't decide which. Hell, I had a hard time whittling down to 5.
> ...


If you plant the AK-48, let me know how it goes. I'm about to start growing some AK-47 but I was really curious about putting some of those AK-48's in my next ScrOG.


----------



## titleistbudz (Feb 8, 2008)

Celticman said:


> This may sound like a stupid question but I had to ask.
> How much of a gain do you get by buying seeds vs. just getting some seeds from some kick-ass commercial weed you may have?
> FYI,
> I am assuming that you will get a MUCH better quality (i.e. more potent) plant by purchasing some quality seeds so I did. I actually purchased 5 kinds (Northern Lights, Papaya, White Rhino, AK-48, and Bubblecius from Nirvana) but I don't know when, or which I will plant. I started to get just one strain, but I couldn't decide which. Hell, I had a hard time whittling down to 5.
> ...


I would grow half northern lights, half Papaya. No odor (except a fruity aroma with Papaya). Northern Lights is going to mess you up, and is good to relax... Papaya I've heard AMAZING things... I read somewhere it was a remake of KC Brains - MANGO but they had actually made it better.

Thats my suggestion!!!


----------



## fdd2blk (Feb 8, 2008)

bagseed...........


----------



## Oakey82 (Feb 8, 2008)

I have smoked Northern Lights before, was a really good high. 
Haven't tried any of the others sorry.


----------



## LoudBlunts (Feb 8, 2008)

truth be told.... you shouldnt get caught up on this seed is better than that seed



because in the end....all strains were created from bagseed.

how you think we get shit from overseas and shit? from a seed in a bag they bought overseas


----------



## bronzehead (Mar 30, 2008)

was that indoor our outdoor?


----------



## mastakoosh (Mar 30, 2008)

LoudBlunts said:


> truth be told.... you shouldnt get caught up on this seed is better than that seed
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 very true. how did breeders start some of their shit? i have seen some great growers or breeders say they got some seeds off an old grower that had been growing his own strain for years. not to knock quality genetics either cuz i am sure they are worth their weight in gold too. some say bagseed is cool because you never know when you will get a hidden gem. also i am not talking bout 1000 seed shwag hay dirt shit, but maybe 1 seed in a bag of some good shit. also maybe some stuff would be better if grown and harvested/cured properly.


----------



## Juntistik (Apr 1, 2008)

yeah ive seen some bagseed grows that turn out phenominal. you dont get the assured quality that you do with ordered genetics, but if the bud you got it from was pretty dank, then there is a possibility of having some serious nug come from bagseed


----------



## I'msostonedagain (Apr 1, 2008)

Whats Bagseed? Is that a new strain?


----------



## Mindmelted (May 22, 2008)

Best i have had is white rhino,aurora indica,thc bomb and papaya.
That's just my 2 cents.Which does not mean much.


----------



## JTSBossMan (May 23, 2008)

What, you guys smoke more than one kind? I just smoke the purple parts....


----------



## k2696 (May 23, 2008)

im pretty sure the mexican cartels arent going to spend time with shitty seeds...and when they press the bricks they want the bud with the most thc content so even when it gets to us all shitty...there is still a mass of thc buildup and thats y reg gets u stoned.....im pretty sure the mexican cartels grow some of the best weed u can buy(i know if i was a drug loard with billions i would buy the best seeds) thats y when u grow bagseed u get bomb as shit......i would love to conferm this tho


----------



## suedonimn (Oct 7, 2008)

*When you think about it... commercial weed that comes from Mexico is some BOMB ass sativa. When they plant them they don't seperate the males... so you get tons of seeds, but the weed is bagged up wet compressed to like 1/3 the size it was unpressed, put in a box, or gas tank shipped for miles and miles all the while curing and drying. By the time you smoke it that weed has traveled miles in unsavory conditions, smells like hay, and could be a year or more old. The stuff still gets you stoned!!! If you have any viable seeds plant them and take care of them you will have quality smoke GUARANTEED!!!*


----------



## ElBarto (Oct 7, 2008)

LoudBlunts said:


> truth be told.... you shouldnt get caught up on this seed is better than that seed
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Not all strains were created from bagseed. Breeders have traveled across the world--to Africa, the Caribbean, south east Asia, etc--to find land race seeds to add to their breeding stock.

Individual cannabis strains have been selectively bred over dozens if not hundreds of generations to maximize individual traits of interest to the breeder, such as yield, potency, time to harvest, etc. To imply that all strains are the same is like saying all dog breeds are the same because they were all originally bred from wolves. Daschunds and grey hounds are both breeds of dogs and I know which one I'm putting my money on at the track.

This is not to say you might not get some great phenos from bagseed (especially if the bags are CA medical grade) but it's more of a crap shoot. Buying seeds from reputable dealers should take a lot of the luck out. Seeds from reputable dealers will yield more consistent phenos. F1 hybrids will also tend to grow faster and yield more than either of the parents.


----------



## smoke and coke (Oct 7, 2008)

when buying from a bank your paying for the genetics hopefully.

bagseed on the other hand is mostly commercial, grown outdoors, and was pollinated by several or even a hundred males. all mixed pollen from these different males will produce alot of diff. phenos even from the seeds from just one bud.

now i think generally if you get some good stuff and only find 1 or 2 seeds then they were most likely from a hermie and if grown there is a much greater chance of those becoming hermie cause its in the genes.

my first grow was bagseed and i had quite a few hermies, but this may have been due to heat stress in my room. i now have some good seeds that i purchased for next years grow and i cant wait. dont get me wrong tho that bagseed i grew was some pretty good stuff, even better than the stuff i got the seeds out of.


----------



## Sir Psycho Sexy (May 13, 2009)

I have a strawberry cough bagseed plant that is danker than my seedbank plants


----------



## Irunlasvegas (Jul 29, 2009)

The point is, why would you waste your time with a seed that potentially is terrible genetics when you can get a variety of seeds from seed banks that are pin point accurate on what type of plant your looking for. I've read every post on here and have to say I don't think I've read more wrong statements about mj on riu then I have on this thread. Mexican brick weed? Who smokes that? By the way who even likes smoking trees with seeds left over? I like sensemilla .


----------



## chitownsmoking (Jul 29, 2009)

it depends on the bag. bagseed can be has good has any strain. CAN BE IS THE KEYWORD


----------



## txhomegrown (Jul 29, 2009)

When I started growing, I used bagseed because I knew I would kill alot of shit before I got it down. What did live produced some pretty good smoke. At least enough for me to stay high while I was learning. 
And one of the main reasons that the big growers let the weed go to seed is because seeded pot weighs more than seedless. They are going for quantity, not quality. And they get all the seeds they need for the next years crop.


----------



## ghomes22 (Jul 29, 2009)

Buying your seeds from a website, for the most part, is a forsure thing... you know what ur buying and the kind of quality the weed is.... bag seed....to many variables


----------



## smalltownDill (Aug 9, 2009)

ive grew some wicked bagseed but i usually get clones from a buddy every year and idk what kind of weed it is but it's always good shit


----------



## edot13 (Aug 9, 2009)

my bag seed Pot of gold 

just over a month old ( from germ)

bigger than my clone bc just over a month aswell


----------



## Anonymiss1969 (Aug 9, 2009)

edot13 said:


> my bag seed Pot of gold
> 
> just over a month old ( from germ)
> 
> bigger than my clone bc just over a month aswell


I had some gorgeous plants that were bagseed. I didn't get to smoke any of it though, because they were stolen.


----------



## edot13 (Aug 9, 2009)

Anonymiss1969 said:


> I had some gorgeous plants that were bagseed. I didn't get to smoke any of it though, because they were stolen.



damn man sorry to hear would have been heart broke the amount of love people put into these plants its like a family member till they grow up and you gotta chop them


----------



## jeff f (Aug 9, 2009)

consistancy is the only reason i buy from breeders. i want weed for certain reasons....ie sleep, pain, mental qualities. bagseed you never know. might be killer weed but aint for insomnia. my first year growin was all bagseed. had some great plants and some duds. if you are planning selling, you definitely want genetics. makes sog or scrog hard if one plant is 5 feet tall and takes 15 weeks to finish and the other plant is 2 feet tall and takes 7 weeks. also difficult for feeding if breeds are different. some stuff is very picky, some eat anything. so your results, again, arent consistant.


----------



## mastakoosh (Aug 9, 2009)

jeff f said:


> consistancy is the only reason i buy from breeders. i want weed for certain reasons....ie sleep, pain, mental qualities. bagseed you never know. might be killer weed but aint for insomnia. my first year growin was all bagseed. had some great plants and some duds. if you are planning selling, you definitely want genetics. makes sog or scrog hard if one plant is 5 feet tall and takes 15 weeks to finish and the other plant is 2 feet tall and takes 7 weeks. also difficult for feeding if breeds are different. some stuff is very picky, some eat anything. so your results, again, arent consistant.


 true true. rep.


----------



## GG74K (Sep 18, 2009)

any safety issues buying seeds through the mail from overseas ? I've never done it (newbee) ... that would be my only concern. Flying dutchman seed co looks great.


----------



## manlookingj (Nov 27, 2009)

Bag seed doesn't necessarily mean you have a higher potential for hermies. Bagseed is bagsee. And you, like myself sometimes, are just taking a chance of getting a good strain from your bagseed grow and hopefully exploit it. Whereas in a controled enviroment that should already be done for you with boughten seeds. I hope anyways.


----------



## bluesdad (Nov 27, 2009)

for some reason my bagseeds germinate faster,veg faster ,and are way easier to grow than seeds ive purchased.im growing nirvanas blue mystic fem. and a bagseed and the bagseed is twice as big and way bushier.


----------



## storkypig (Dec 6, 2010)

u are so very on point.


----------



## Mr.bagseed (Dec 7, 2010)

bluesdad said:


> for some reason my bagseeds germinate faster,veg faster ,and are way easier to grow than seeds ive purchased.im growing nirvanas blue mystic fem. and a bagseed and the bagseed is twice as big and way bushier.


Its probably a lot more fresh versus seeds thats been sitting on shelves for months, years.


----------



## theexpress (Dec 7, 2010)

chitownsmoking said:


> it depends on the bag. bagseed can be has good has any strain. CAN BE IS THE KEYWORD


 
i agree with this guy.. this guy was a smart man wtf ever happend to him lol


----------



## skolar182 (Dec 7, 2010)

I am growing 3 plants from bag seed, and my best looking plant came from my worst looking bag! So far based on looks alone, it's on par with the medicinal grade stuff that I see... If grown correctly, most marijuana strains will turn out beautiful.


----------



## theexpress (Dec 7, 2010)

skolar182 said:


> I am growing 3 plants from bag seed, and my best looking plant came from my worst looking bag! So far based on looks alone, it's on par with the medicinal grade stuff that I see... If grown correctly, most marijuana strains will turn out beautiful.


beautiful maybe...... extreamly potent not has likely... unless it was geneticly inclinedc to do so... cuzz no matter how well you grow some shit... they can only be soo good


----------



## skolar182 (Dec 7, 2010)

I'm not always looking for most potent. But so far I'm getting an amazing yield with a shitload of trichome covered buds. I have to believe that some bag seed is still from well known strains... it's not like there's a "reggo" strain that people grow into brick weed. 

Bag Seed

View attachment 1310795

Smells like fruity pebbles. The bag that I got the seeds from didn't smell anything like this.


----------



## mastakoosh (Dec 8, 2010)

theexpress said:


> i agree with this guy.. this guy was a smart man wtf ever happend to him lol


im sure u do haa!


----------



## sm0keyrich510 (Dec 8, 2010)

skolar182 said:


> I'm not always looking for most potent. But so far I'm getting an amazing yield with a shitload of trichome covered buds. *I have to believe that some bag seed is still from well known strains*...* it's not like there's a "reggo" strain that people grow into brick weed.
> 
> *Bag Seed
> 
> ...


i agree there is no strain called "plain weed" 

bagseed does NOT mean its not any good.



you could have bagseed that may in reality be any top breeder's strain...think if someone grows 10 reg seeds of anything (lets just say northern lights to make it simple) say one is male or goes hermie and pollinates the females...is it not still whatever breeders northern lights? yes it is...but if you buy that bag that has the seed in it from whoever you'll save it and call it bagseed... bagseed = seeds found in your weed bag...

bagseed does not = crap...you just dont know what it is...sometimes its junk and sometimes its something special.

i planted a bagseed i had and it turned out to be a great sativa/sativa dom plant.


----------



## skolar182 (Dec 9, 2010)

For sure sm0key. I harvested the lower branches of my biggest sativa from bag seed just last night and I invited a few medical friends over to try the samples. They said it was the highest they've been in months and I would agree with them. Last night was one of the best highs I've had this year and I've been smoking nothing but dispensary buds. I'm super happy with the outcome and it's definitely POTENT!


----------



## frojack88 (Jan 22, 2011)

I think bag seeds are more fun and usually fresher


----------



## mastakoosh (Jan 22, 2011)

i like the fact bagseed can be a mystery and assortment of different types of bud.


----------



## pheonixfire1991 (Nov 10, 2011)

http://imgur.com/a/VvQ1N bag seed.


----------



## sso (Nov 10, 2011)

5 times done bagseed, 3 times found a great plant, 2 times found a almost great plant (hermied bit (but was ok if conditions were fine)


----------



## hazey grapes (Nov 10, 2011)

i WISH i still had all of my brick bagseed! you'll get more IBL gear out of good mexcom than you will most of the stuff you can buy. the first time i grew bagseed from dozens of sources ranging from one flat out skunk all the way up through almost a dozen mexcoms, the leaflet trim i took from everything combined every day in my inability to resist the lure of FINALLY getting freakin' high again kicked EVERYTHING'S ass that i'd endured for over 10 years, but that's only because NO ONE would offer ANYTHING but indicrap where i was. i've sinced smoked better gear i've bought though.

there are many of us here that envy those who can get their hands on mexican brick seeds.


----------



## sso (Nov 10, 2011)

yes, i wouldnt mind some mexican brick seeds..


----------



## hazey grapes (Nov 10, 2011)

tell everyone in the IBL sativas thread what you have if you want to see a bunch of people green with envy jocking you.


----------



## The Chemist Brothers (Nov 10, 2011)

I'll take the bagseed i make, over most stuff you can buy at a seedbank like attitude. i like paying for a breeder's genetics, but alot of the time it seems like a ripoff. if i had the patience make an ibl and stick with it, so i say bagseed is my favorite to grow, but i buy seeds for the variation and possibilities. sometimes i'll spend 200 dollars to get a keeper or 2. id rather just grow out a bunch of bagseed i personally had a hand it making and pop 500 seeds i dont have to pay for and get any number of plants.


----------



## Jogro (Nov 10, 2011)

Celticman said:


> This may sound like a stupid question but I had to ask.
> How much of a gain do you get by buying seeds vs. just getting some seeds from some kick-ass commercial weed you may have?


That's entirely dependent on the nature of the bag in question! The quality of the seeds, obviously, is going to be related to the quality of the bag contents. 

The biggest advantage of buying commercial seeds is that you'll know (or should know) exactly what to expect from them, in terms of quality, yield, plant size, growing times, and other characteristics. With bag seeds, its a crap-shoot. 

Also, as a general rule of thumb, the best commercial stuff is always going to be seedless, so if you're finding seeds in your bag chances are good the weed in question was grown outdoors and probably not under ideal conditions. But if the bag contents are awesome, there is some reasonable chance the seeds will be, as well. 

Now, within the USA the most common commercially available seeded weed is bulk-smuggled from Mexico in compressed bricks, the "brick weed" you've read about above. 

As weed, its mediocre, but that's at least in part because its grown, harvested, cured, and transported in a way optimized for illegal smuggling, not for product quality. Take the same seeds, grow them properly, seedlessly, and cure them right and you're likely to end up with something quite a bit better than the stuff in the bag. 

Back in the day the Mexican landraces were really quite good (eg "Acapulco Gold", etc), though supposedly the cartels have killed off the golden goose in the past few years by introducing indica genetics to get earlier crops.


----------



## VinoGreen (Feb 2, 2012)

Coming from a winemaker's perspective on farming I know personally that varietals of grapes all have the capability of reacting to circumstances differently, some better than others. But that's what makes them varietals, just like strains of Cannabis; they hold different qualities. This of course is also dependent on many variability's. I would assume Cannabis is slightly similar, it's a plant, and not overly complicated. Quality is key, it's dynamic. My conclusion and bias leads me to believe "What's quality weed to you?" "Really?, can you tell the difference between quality?" Yes! Example: Let's say both commercial bought genetically selected seeds and bagseed are both germinated and nurtured into beautiful flourishing plants with the same factors of environment. Let's just say you overcame some struggles with both growing outside and you now cured your weed after harvesting it, being that it's ready to smoke, you smoke, puff puff.... 

You are humbled now. Often times you can't tell the difference. The normacy bias is, people that grow Cannabis commercially or NPO being caretakers use commercial seeds right? Wrong. They sometimes use their own, it's cost effective that way. That could very well be considered 'bagseed' as some of you define it. Most think that if it's a big operation or grow that they use the best of the best and they buy commercial, knowing the Cannabis will have the higher quality decision throughout it's production. I have a reason to believe people assume that all commercial seeds are good and all bagseed is bad or fair. Bagseed might work for some if you are OK with the fact of not knowing the specifics of your strain. When you buy commercial you're paying every penny for what you hopefully wanted. If you know how to grow weed and think you know what you're doing test the two and share with me your results.


I have seen these circumstance tested several times where a grower friend compared bagseed and commercial. 
Buying seeds commercially and collecting some decent seeds from excellent Cannabis is a great option for some. The quality is subjective. If you are one that only grows with bagseed you might have developed your palette and taste for that smoke, try commercial. If you grow commercial, try bagseed and share share share your thoughts.


----------



## pheonixfire1991 (Feb 4, 2012)

what YOU put into it matters and the factors such as pot size time of growth indoors or outdoors and of course light cycle all reflect on the product at the end.


----------



## alphawolf.hack (Feb 4, 2012)

i have had good and shit weed from both places haha.. its a seed you dont have any clue whats inside it could be 125$ seed and end up just dead no reason just dead by chance. the only thing you can do is grow one good plant and clone it and breed seeds and hope the majority hold up to your expectations. so if you look at it percentage wise it would be like 70-80% chance of getting a decent plant from a seed bank or 50-60% chance of getting a decent plant from bagseed so chances are really about the same either way.


----------



## Brick Top (Feb 4, 2012)

Celticman said:


> I am assuming that you will get a MUCH better quality (i.e. more potent) plant by purchasing some quality seeds so I did. I actually purchased 5 kinds (Northern Lights, Papaya, White Rhino, AK-48, and Bubblecius from Nirvana)



If I were you I would have stuck with bag seed. 

You mentioned; "quality seeds," but then you went in the opposite direction of; "quality seeds" and you purchased from Nirvana.


----------



## VinoGreen (Feb 7, 2012)

Brick Top said:


> If I were you I would have stuck with bag seed.
> 
> You mentioned; "quality seeds," but then you went in the opposite direction of; "quality seeds" and you purchased from Nirvana.


Sorry for my ignorance, but what is wrong with the seed product line from 'Nirvana' ?


----------



## Jogro (Feb 7, 2012)

VinoGreen said:


> You are humbled now. Often times you can't tell the difference. The normacy bias is, people that grow Cannabis commercially or NPO being caretakers use commercial seeds right? Wrong. They sometimes use their own, it's cost effective that way. That could very well be considered 'bagseed' as some of you define it. Most think that if it's a big operation or grow that they use the best of the best and they buy commercial, knowing the Cannabis will have the higher quality decision throughout it's production. I have a reason to believe people assume that all commercial seeds are good and all bagseed is bad or fair.


I think the definition of "bagseed" would be seeds found in a bag of cannabis sold at retail. Seeds generated by growers by deliberate pollenization of their plants aren't really bagseeds by that definition. On the other hand, seeds generated by accidental ("open") pollenization of commercial grows might well qualify as "bagseed". These seeds might well be excellent. 

The point is, since most commercially grown cannabis is supposed to be seedless, almost by definition, any seeds found in a bag are the result of an accidental fertilization, explaining why they are always suspect in quality. 

To respond in part to what you said above, most domestic cannabis is produced indoors under artificial lighting now. 

For that kind of farming, typically commercial-scale growers start their crops using cuttings ("clones") rather than seeds. The reason is that cuttings display uniform sex and other characteristics, plus the turnaround time from cuttings is a good bit faster than from seeds. Since many of the most desirable commercial strains are hybrids rather than true-breeding strains, starting with cuttings is the only way to ensure crop consistency. In some cases, commercially grown strains might even be "clone only". . .these plants were hand-chosen possibly years before for exceptional characteristics from a number of other plants, and may not even have a corresponding genetically similar male to create seeds from. 

The point is, domestic commercial growers generally do not try to generate seeds. They may do so under unusual circumstances, but again, if seeds are found in commercially grown stuff, the seeds should be assumed to be the result an accidental fertilization.

Assuming you don't know the provenance of your particular cannabis, since most cannabis is grown seedlessly indoors from pre-sexed cuttings, there is a pretty good likelihood that any bag with seeds in it was probably grown outdoors. In that case, while the cannabis itself will give you a good indication of the quality of the mother plant, the quality of the father plant may be utterly unknown. 

Again, depending on where and how it was grown, there is some real chance that seeds found in a bag of high quality outdoor-grown cannabis were fertilized by a low-quality male, including even a low-potency wild male hemp plant. Seeds like that may well be a good bit inferior to the quality of the cannabis in the bag. 

For the smuggled-in seeded Mexican commercial grade cannabis, my understanding is that those plants are grown in large fields outdoors, starting with seeds from a previous season, with the males not all culled. So with that seeded product, the seeds probably DO share the same genetics as the herb in the bag. If the bag contents are excellent, the seeds ought to be, as well.


----------



## findme (Nov 6, 2012)

grave digger but it should be known... chamdawg was from a bagseed.


----------



## HeartlandHank (Nov 6, 2012)

Garden Knowm said:


> Celtic..
> 
> The best plant I ever saw was grown from a bag seed... It was actually salvaged from some vaprized waste...
> 
> cheers


A bagseed is the best of the last couple hundred seeds I have selected from. If the buds are really good and there is a seed in there... try it out. If the buds are mediocre, why bother?


----------



## WISHINGONABUD (Jun 12, 2013)

buying from a seedbank is not a sure thing i know from experience, sometimes their seeds are not up to par its all about how you grow what you have dont waste time growing banmk seeds first i recommend trying bagseeds first until you get the growing down and then pay money for seeds, i wish i would have done that.


----------



## KushKrew (Jun 12, 2013)

WISHINGONABUD said:


> buying from a seedbank is not a sure thing i know from experience, sometimes their seeds are not up to par its all about how you grow what you have dont waste time growing banmk seeds first i recommend trying bagseeds first until you get the growing down and then pay money for seeds, i wish i would have done that.


 Don't know about that bro, I found that genetics is responsible for 90 percent of what the plant is unless you mistreat it badly...

Bagseeds can be GREAT. They can also suck ass. If you get that bagseed that was made by a slow male or a herm flower, you'll get slow flowering plants or herms, seen it a whole bunch of times in my life. I personally won't risk a bagseed for indoor and rely on it as my only little 'egg'. 

Buying from a breeder can be a sure thing if you do your research. Try Mr Nice seeds, cheapest around and their Black Widow is the best Widow on the market, and Shanti Baba (the breeder) is an old head that helped start Greenhouse Seeds and a few other dutch banks too... Seedmakers seeds sell packs for 15 USD, and the Critical they have is a no-brainer to grow, yields like a mofo and stinks.


----------



## KushKrew (Jun 12, 2013)

Seriously, you choose the right breeder and it IS ALWAYS up to par. That's what makes them good in the first place. My recommendations are with TGA Subcool Seeds, SinCity Seeds, Sannie's, Rare Dankness.


----------



## MeanGreenMachine3 (Feb 13, 2014)

Man, thats a good looking plant. I have just started a grow with all bagseed. What kind of nutrient schedule was that on? What was your secret on that plants success?


----------



## astronomikl (Feb 15, 2014)

Last year I started working with bagseed that I had saved from all the good bud that I had smoked. I got one that has now been a keeper in my garden, I used it to practice topping and scrog, it is more of a sativa high with a fruity dank smell. So I say, plant a couple and see what comes up....it doesnt hurt. you might find something you really like


----------

